# Jax Gets Neutered Tomorrow!



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

I am taking Jax in the morning to get it done. I am a little nervous esp. since he had such a severe allergic reaction to his vaccines, wondering how he will react to anesthesia............... I am also worring about how sick he gets when travels-he will start puking after about 3 minutes & will do it for the whole 45 minute drive. It will just make him that much weaker.

But i know God's in control! Please keep him/us in your thoughts & prayers!!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

:angel: :grouphug: :kiss: :hug: Me and the boys are sending good vibes to you and Jaxs, don't worry he will be fine.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Good luck to Jax! Did he have any pre-op blood work? That usually helps to predict some anesthesia problems. Also, you might check to see what anesthesia the vet is using. I think its Isoflurane that is recommended as best for Havanese. I think I remember someone saying that an IV drip is also recommended, but I'm not sure. Maybe someone else knows about that.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

We get there at 8 for the blood work etc. but they wont do the procedure until after 12.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I'm glad you are getting the pre-op bloodwork done. That will help ease your mind. You can also ask that they keep an IV in him during the surgery so they can inject anything immediately, if needed.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Kisses & hugs to Jax, he will do great!!


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Gee, i didnt even know to ask about that Kimberly. If they have an IV are they administering fluids also or is it just for emergency issues only?


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

*Relax Shannon, I know that is easier said than done, but we are all sending speical vibes for Jax and just know he will be fine. Does the vet know how bad he is in a car? Can he give him something that might make it easier on him. But wait, Jax can't have anything to eat or drink after midnight, right? I wonder if that will make a difference for him.*


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

LuvMyHavanese said:


> Gee, i didnt even know to ask about that Kimberly. If they have an IV are they administering fluids also or is it just for emergency issues only?


I'm not sure about that, Shannon. I know that some vets don't use an IV, and that a couple of breeders have recommended that you ask your vet to do it anyway as a precautionary measure.

By the way, I'd love to tell you not to worry, but I was a huge worrier when I took my first boy in for his neuter. It will all be over soon and Jax will be home in a groggy, but perfect condition.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

I just called the Vet & they said NOT to give him anything.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

We'll be thinking of JAX. no worries Shannon. He will be fine.


----------



## JimMontana (Feb 18, 2007)

Good luck, Shannon; and Minka & Tully send Jax wishes... especially Tully... cuz he says, "_if plenty of good vibes to Jax, then I'll get good vibes back myself next Wednesday!_" Yup, Tully gets neut Wed., at age 7.5 months. (He still has not shown any sign of marking; fyi.)

Tully is getting pre blood work on Monday, although vet didn't really encourage it and it might just be a minimal screen. He did say the Isoflurane, but I don't know what else.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Jax marks everything! including the dogs if they are still long enough & he is only 5 months old. Luckily he only does it outside but i hope it helps that!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

We will say a prayer for you and little Jax....all will be fine!!!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Jillee gets spayed Dec. 13 not that much longer....I will be a nervous wreck as well I am sure!!!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

You & Jax will be in our thoughts and prayrs. Give him lots of belly rubs from us :hug: Please do let us know when he is out.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

All the best to Jax! Lots of healthy and comfy thoughts sending his way!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Good luck to Jax tomorrow! I'm sure that he will be fine! Sending positive thoughts your way.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Sam & I are sending good thoughts and vibes. :hug:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Sending good thoughts your way from me and Rufus! I'm sure Jax will breeze on through. eace:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Goodluck Jax!!

Ryan


----------



## Lo01 (Jul 22, 2007)

Good Luck to Jax tomorrow.

Hank just had his surgery today!!! Preop labs all within normal limits. He's busy chewing on a bully stick (_ironic_)  by my wife and I. He seems a little "off" right now but hopefully should recover well. It looks like he doesn't mind his new BiteNot collar as well. Hank's incision looks very good (the vet performed a subcuticular closure with absorbable suture - minimal swelling, exceptional cosmesis). He was quite hungry during dinner too -- we had to slow him down a bit given the post operative nausea associated with isoflurane. Wishing your little one a safe procedure.

All the best,
*'Lo*


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Lo, I'm so glad that Hank's operation went well! I hope Kubrick doesn't mind his bite not collar either, as I just got one for him. Give him a hug from me and Kubrick! :hug:


----------



## Lo01 (Jul 22, 2007)

Lina said:


> Lo, I'm so glad that Hank's operation went well! I hope Kubrick doesn't mind his bite not collar either, as I just got one for him. Give him a hug from me and Kubrick! :hug:


Thanks Lina.
Hope Kubrick does as well as our little one.

 
*'Lo*


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Sending positive thoughts Jax's way for tomorrow! I was a wreck when Pepper went in so I can totally sympathize. 

Give Jax an extra :hug: from us, please. 

Wanda


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Good luck, little Jax!! Shannon, I completely understand your worrying. Been there, done that. I can't wait to hear from you once everything is done and Jax is recovering. Good luck and (((hugs)))!

Lo, that is great news about Hank! Love the bully stick comment. LOL
Get well soon, Hank!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Shannon thinking of you & Jax today and sending good vibes.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

lbkar said:


> Shannon thinking of you & Jax today and sending good vibes.


That's exactly what I was going to say, so I'll just add:
"Me too!"


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Jillee is sending lots of hugs......thought that was funny too about the bully stick!!!!:biggrin1: 
Let us know how he is doing when you get settled in!!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

You'll do great little Jax!!! 

great news Lo about Hank!!!


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Thanks everyone!! I have this huge knot in my tummy today. Poor thing kept puking foam/bile & drooling the whole way there. It was so hard to leave him.

Kimberly, they do use an IV, so i was glad to hear it. Thanks for the suggestion.

Let us know how Hank is doing too!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Glad to read that, Shannon. Thankfully, he'll be a little dopey when you pick him up tonight so he probably won't be able to get anxious on the way home. Poor guy.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Wishing you both a smooth ride home today. Hang in there, before you know it he will be done and back home!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Shannon,
keeping my fingers crossed for brave little Jax...


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

I caught Jax marking inside last night, 1st time. He is really bad outside & he keeps wanting to 'mark' Dreamer & Tripp too. Will being neutered help with this? He is almost 6 months old. Any hope would be nice!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Jax will be home before you know it!

Amanda


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Thoughts and prayers, hugs and lickies for Jax and Hank from Tori and me!


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Well the vet just called & said he just came out of surgery & he is groggy but ok. I had to have them remove several puppy teeth that wouldnt come out. PLUS he still has (or has a new) ear infection:ear: . I noticed him scratching his ears so i had them check them.(he had a ear infection when i adopted him in July)  Poor little baby! They asked me if i wanted his baby teeth & of course i said YES!

I will pick him up at 4 today. If he was going to have an anesthetic reaction, would it have happened by now? Just curious......

Thank you everyone for your concerns. I will let you know how he does over the weekend also.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks for the update Shannon, glad to hear he is doing good. Hang on you are almost done just a few more hrs. and he will be back in your arms.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Good to hear he made out alright. 

Yes, I believe if he was going to have a reaction to the anesthetic it would be almost immediate.

Sam's sends :hug: & :kiss: get well soon Jax.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Shannon, it sounds like all your worries are over now. I think any reactions at this point are highly unlikely. Yea!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Wonderful, we happy to hear all is well.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Great news Shannon and Lo!I'm happy to read both of your neuters went well and both are well on their way to recovering and running and playing!:hug::whoo::hug:


----------



## Lo01 (Jul 22, 2007)

Shannon,
I hope he's doing better tonight. His anesthesia should be out of his system by tomorrow morning. Our little one is _back with a vengeance_, it's as if nothing happened to him -- is a double edged sword since we do want him to have some recovery time. If he had his choice, this guy would be doing his RLH right now. Hank looks so cute with his BiteNot collar. We had to keep it on today since he was sneaking a few licks on his incision site. He'll hopefully be able to attend his second class in basic obedience this Saturday.

All the best, :wave: 
*'Lo*


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

:whoo: Glad to hear Jax's surgery went smoothly and that he's on his way home (or there already). The whole gang here sends :grouphug: and wishes for a speedy recovery.

Hopefully the neuter will stop the marking, especially indoors. But, I do have to admit that we have one dog here who was neutered at 8-mos (he's now 7-years) and he STILL marks the other dogs if he can get away with it. I, however, chalk it up to him being a complete brat. 

Wanda


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Best wishes to get well soon to Jax and to Hank. 

Shannon, Rufus was starting to mark a couple weeks before his surgery. He started refusing to pee unless he could lift his leg on something. He was just neutered a week ago Thursday, but he's been squatting to pee again *yippee! and he hasn't been lifting his leg to mark! My fingers are crossed that this isn't just a fluke! I wish us both luck!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Christy,
I think Rufus will be back to marking when he feels a bit comfortable to stretch his leg upwards. Benji started to sqaut after neutering too but I think mostly it was due to soreness around that area. He never marked indoors but as soon as he felt comfortable enough to lift his leg, he started to lift his leg to pee outdoors to mark his territoy once again :biggrin1: . However, mostly he goes on the grass and paved areas where he squats.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm glad to hear Jax and Hank are on their way to recovery!

I've heard that neutering helps with marking, though...no firsthand experience here in the sisterhood. lol

I think it depends on the boy, some boys get neutered, but don't quite realize they aren't fertile and are still compelled to attract females! lol

Kara


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Happy to hear both Jax and Hank are AOK!!!!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Glad to hear both boys are okay. Shannon, I didn't have problems with marking so I am not any help there. Hopefully someone with more experience will chime in soon.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Good news, Shannon! How did your night go? How is Jax this morning? Sounds like he had a lot done, poor little thing. Better to get things done all at once, though, rather than put him under another time. I have a few of Ricky's teeth, but didn't think to keep the big ones. Some just 'disappeared' he changed his teeth so quickly. 

Good luck today and in the following days, Shannon. Very gentle belly rubs to Jax from me!


----------



## dschles (Jan 23, 2007)

LuvMyHavanese said:


> They asked me if i wanted his baby teeth & of course i said YES!


Just wondering if the tooth fairy came?  She did come to our house when Scout lost (and didn't swallow) one of his baby teeth. My 8-year old daughter found the tooth, put it under her pillow, and the tooth fairy brought a dog toy!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Shannon that's great that Jax did well! How is he doing today! I will be hoping for a quick recovery for him! :hug:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Benji Boy said:


> Christy,
> I think Rufus will be back to marking when he feels a bit comfortable to stretch his leg upwards. Benji started to sqaut after neutering too but I think mostly it was due to soreness around that area. He never marked indoors but as soon as he felt comfortable enough to lift his leg, he started to lift his leg to pee outdoors to mark his territoy once again :biggrin1: . However, mostly he goes on the grass and paved areas where he squats.


I sure hope not! This is my first male dog ever and I don't really love the whole macho marking behavior. I would LOVE IT if he continues to be a squatter and forgets all about the marking. Hmmmmm doubtful though. Either way he's my perfect little guy, so I guess it will be what it will be!

He has has some serious ummmm "wood" since the surgery though. Did someone mention something about a hormonal surge?

How is JAX doing this morning? I sure hope to hear he is a fast healing guy and acting like nothing happened!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

> He has has some serious ummmm "wood" since the surgery though. Did someone mention something about a hormonal surge?


LOL! I can't let that one go...  I learn something NEW every day. I guess neutering wouldn't prevent that, huh? Just like the human vasectomy counterparts? I wonder if females that are spayed still get aroused?

Too cute! How old is Rufus now? 

Kara


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Just checking in on Jax this morning, hows he doing Shannon?

Oh and Christy sad news Monte is back to lifting his leg BUT I have a feeling it may only be the wet grass, he is only doing it in the morning and not over Riley's pee anymore and he does squat majority of the time, keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> Too cute! How old is Rufus now?
> 
> Kara


Kara, I think boys will always be boys! :suspicious: R. is 6 1/2 months already. They grow up so fast!



lbkar said:


> Oh and Christy sad news Monte is back to lifting his leg BUT I have a feeling it may only be the wet grass, he is only doing it in the morning and not over Riley's pee anymore and he does squat majority of the time, keeping fingers crossed.


Well, not marking over Riley's pee sounds good to me! Maybe it took some of the competitiveness out of him! Yeah the wet grass is a bummer. Rufus is leaning he has to be rubbed up with the towel now after peeing in the wet grass. We've got fingers crossed here too!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

> Kara, I think boys will always be boys! :suspicious: R. is 6 1/2 months already. They grow up so fast!


Tell me about it!! LOL, I have 3 sons and a husband and I still have to remind them to put the toilet seat down!! ound: And my husband still "marks" (this is what I call it)......Say, when we are in public and another man looks at me, my husband starts kissing on me or puts his arm around me and I'm like..."who's checking me out?" lol, I tell him its marking behavior and used the term WAY before we got a dog! lol

Shannon, I hope Jax is feeling a bit better today and getting lots of rest and snuggles!

Kara


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> Tell me about it!! LOL, I have 3 sons and a husband and I still have to remind them to put the toilet seat down!! ound: And my husband still "marks" (this is what I call it)......Say, when we are in public and another man looks at me, my husband starts kissing on me or puts his arm around me and I'm like..."who's checking me out?" lol, I tell him its marking behavior and used the term WAY before we got a dog! lol
> 
> Shannon, I hope Jax is feeling a bit better today and getting lots of rest and snuggles!
> 
> Kara


ound: Too funny, I think if someone was checking me out my husband would push me towards them and take off in the other direction.. Take her if you can handle her. Just kidding, I'm very independant and so is he, we mesh very well.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

lbkar said:


> ound: Too funny, I think if someone was checking me out my husband would push me towards them and take off in the other direction.. Take her if you can handle her. Just kidding, I'm very independant and so is he, we mesh very well.


LOL! ound: Every now and then he'll say that he'd give me away and I need to find out "Where to send the bills?" haha.

Men are funny! Gotta love 'em though.

I tell him I'm a big girl and can take care of myself, but he's a bit old fashioned in some of his ways. I do love that he always opens the car door for me and other very "gentlemanly" things that I don't see often, so I'll take the good with the bad. 

Kara


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Kara sounds like you have a keeper, my DH is very good to me also. My husband is a golfer (anyone whom lives with a golfer know's how much alone time you can spend) but he always puts me first and asks for a kitchen pass before commiting to golfing. I guess my independance helps when he goes away for weekends on the cape or week vaca's to Myrtal Beach, to me it's free time to do whatever I want.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Still nothing from Shannon, I hope all is o.k.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yes, Shannon! I hope you are having a nice relaxing weekend and Jax is on the mend 

Kara


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Just checking to see how Jax is doing.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Shannon? How's Jax doing?


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Checking in again, Shannon how's Jax doing?


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Thanks everyone, sorry i didnt post over the weekend but my internet was down all weekend-very frustrating! 

Jax is doing great-too great if you ask me!lol Even when i brought him home on friday he wanted to play. The nurse thought he might throw up if i fed him so she said to do only a little at a time. The little oinker couldnt get enough food! He weighs 8.07 lbs!! 
So far he has not licked the area much. But he is home today alone so i am not sure what he will do.

How long do i really need to keep him from playing & being seperate from Tripp. THey miss playing soooo bad. My vet say 6-10 days! I have Jax in a seperate expen. I have to walk Jax with a leash to make sure he doesnt start to run & play. He has escaped a few times to play with Tripp. I literally freaked out trying to catch him! I feel like such an ogre!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm glad to hear he is doing great...I think my vet said 3 days of no playing..I found the others were not so rough on each other after the snip for a few days.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Shannon,

Glad to hear Jax is doing well - poor baby wants to play with his buddy.
Hope the time goes by fast for him.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

YAY! I'm glad to hear he is doing well. That stinks about no connection over the weekend. ugh.  

Well, I would stick with your vet's advice and keep them apart for the full time! You never know, lil' Jax could pull and/or injure himself and that could turn out to be a nightmare. Maybe just keep them all distracted from playing?? I know that probably sounds impossible. lol, Heck, it might be since I only have a singleton to contend with. *shrug*

You aren't an ogre, silly! Just a loving mama! I hope the week flies by for ya...and the pack can get back to fun and frolic soon! 

Kara


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

And as for marking, well-he still does it. He did it when i took him potty at the vets office! He just turned 6 months old yesterday. He will still try & mark the other dogs too. So that hasnt changed  . Tripp NEVER lifts his leg. He is just not a 'marker' thankfully. He got neutered when he was just over 6 months old too(by the breeder-not me).

I am not sure if the one time i saw him last week pee in the house if he was marking or just peeing. Has anyone noticed their dogs have changed much since being fixed??


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I saw no change in any of my three boys after the snip..All three of my boys lift there legs and have since the first week I got them..they have never marked in my house, only outside..


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

I would think if he was marking inside i would see him do it all the time, which i havent.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I would think if that was happening you would smell it.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Shannon, I am so glad to hear Jax is doing great. It can be a bugger keeping them still, those RLH games are too much fun.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm sorry I missed this thread when you first posted it. Everyone was so wonderful to me when Gryff had his neutering done.

As for an IV, it was an option for me. The vet said that they recommend it to keep the dog hydrated during the procedure. It helps them in the recovery phase.

Gryff was ready to play almost as soon as he got home. He never licked and wasn't bothered by the operation at all.

Glad Jax is doing well.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Thanks. Yes, you would NEVER be able to tell he had surgery when he came home Friday. 

I let him play a little with Tripp this morning & it was like the song 'Reunited' should have been playing. Too cute!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I agree with Paige about trying to keep Jax 'calm' and rested the first few days, but after that it's going to a huge challenge! Jax seems like he's back to his boisterous self and ain't nothin' going to stop him. lol 

It's true that you dont' want to have a problem with the stitches so it's wise to follow dr's orders, but sometimes it's just 'healthier' to allow the dog some freedom. I would play it by ear and see how things go.

Thanks for keeping us posted, Shannon! Good luck and hopefully Jax won't be needing a cone.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Its been a week since the snip & i put all the dogs together today. I hope that was ok. The vet said last night he looked great(except for the puke face) & it was healing perfectly.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

LOL! I had to laugh at the "except the puke face." I'm guessing he got carsick again. I sure hope he grows out of that for both of your sakes.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Oh Kimberly, i hope he does but i think if he was going to grow out of it he would be getting somewhat better by now but he isnt. I have tried all sorts of things except serious drugs from the vet. I will have to do that when we travel to Fla in 2 months.

I have to resort to keeping him in a crate in the car instead of the lookout seat because he pukes all over. Poor thing-he hates riding in the crate.

He gets soaked with drool & vomit thats its just, well...........uke:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Do you put a towel under him, in his crate? I have old towels in the van and always have one under the dogs. They get buckled into harness and sit right on the seat and since Sammy still can heave once in a while, I don't want to soil the seats. There are paper towels, extra bags, baby wipes...... sigh..... a whole kit ! It's a pain and worse than that, it's tough because the poor thing is sick.

That's one reason I stopped using the crate for Ricky when he was much younger. It was a huge pain to clean the crate and him after each car ride. ugh!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Shannon, Reece has drooled and uke:since day one. The Ace from the vet did help some..I keep all three of mine in a crate when they are in the car, for safety reasons...I got chamois towels from petedege and I put them in Reece's crate..He actually covers hisuke:with the towel that is in there. Of course I always have to have two in the car...one for the way there and one for the way back. They come in a pack of three.

http://grooming.petedge.com/Top-Per...Id=213&subCategoryId=269&subsubCategoryId=353


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Well i thought the lookout seat would be good for him but he can projectile(sp?) vomit ALL over so i have to keep him in a crate. I removed the pad & was putting pee pads in it & he would bunch them up against the corner & thats where he would puke. He mainly gets soaked from his drool.

I think if he was going to start to grow out of this, he would have started to get somewhat better, dont you think?


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

LuvMyHavanese said:


> Well i thought the lookout seat would be good for him but he can projectile(sp?) vomit ALL over so i have to keep him in a crate. I removed the pad & was putting pee pads in it & he would bunch them up against the corner & thats where he would puke. He mainly gets soaked from his drool.
> 
> *I think if he was going to start to grow out of this, he would have started to get somewhat better, dont you think*?


I kept thinking Reece would grow out of it too, but he will be 2 years old next month, so I gave up on that theory.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Yea, Logan turns one on Tuesday and he has NOT outgrown it either!! But I did get that new drug, but have not had an opportunity to use it yet. I will let you guys know when I do. Apparently it is not a motion sickness pill, they use it to control vomiting itself. So we will see..


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Yes PLEASE let us owners of 'puking dogs' know how it works! Thanks Laurie.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Shannon, I'm glad that Jax is doing well! I can't wait until I can say the same for Kubrick.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Does anyone one know how long you should wait to bathe your dog after they are neutered. I just bathed him the night before his surgury but he got so car sick last night he really needs a bath. I tried to wipe him down as best as i could but he really needs a bath. I just didnt want to run the risk of softening the scab.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

My vet said to wait 10 days after surgery.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

My vet said a bath was ok 1 week after, but I waited a couple extra days!


----------

